# Early pregnancy symptoms



## baileybubs

Hi everyone,

I know we are all probably symptom spotting like crazy so I just wanted to create a thread for everyone to share their early pg symptoms before they got their last BFPs for us all to compare and at what stage they happened.

So for me mine were;

Needing to pee constantly - from approx 10dpo
Extreme tiredness/need to sleep - from approx 14 dpo (just before AF would have been due)
Increase in hunger - not sure but was before my BFP
Spots breaking out on my face - very early symptom, before all the others
Period-like pains on exact day AF was due


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey hun, im only 2 dpo, like way too early for symptoms lol but i feel like af is coming very crampy the past 2 days...idk..weird, dont remember that the last times i was preggo..

goodluck to you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

a big thing for me ..both times i had pink spotting & yellow cm, back pain & shortness of breath..big ones for me...but every preg diff they say-


----------



## Apple111

Hi , thought I join in

Mine were:

Feeling dizzy, waves of sickness, needing to wee all the time. shattered all the time xx

Regards
Apple xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm unsure whether I am in 2ww at the min as I didn't use opk's over the last week, but had strong O pains and when I had a follow up scan last week my right ovary was swollen and getting ready to release the egg ago now I'm getting all geared up to spot these symptoms lol!! However, now I think I feel O pains again so I have no idea but it's exciting to think its possible!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok here is what has been going on with me...Hope it helps y'all.

1-5 dpo...only symptoms was gas & heartburn.

6 dpo gassy, a little bloated, moody/emotional everything was making me teary

7 dpo swear my bbs were getting bigger but could be in my head. Emotional, gassy, a blah feeling, lots of CWCM

8 dpo cramps like af was coming, backache, cloudy head, CWCM, increased appetite

9 dpo cramps all but subsided, horrible backache, cm dried up some but still creamy, got car sick so stopped and got food (helped a little) , congested (but could just be my allergies), cloudy head, can't get enough of lays potato chips, sore bbs when took of bra (sides under arms)

10 dpo still have the backache, teary, cloudy head, weird cravings for potato chips still, emotional, now know for a FACT bbs are bigger (bra doesn't fit right today), easily distracted, CWCM back with a vengeance lol eating a lot more bc if I don't get nausea, dizzy a few times. Tingly bbs...weird huh?

Been feeling fatigued but that is nothing new. Temp has been constant in the 98.1-98.5 range when my normal range is normally around 96.9-97.3.


----------



## Sweetz33

Technically 11 dpo now....and same symptoms so far. Bbs hurting a little more. Weird tingle feeling all over bbs. If I turn the wrong way sharp pain in abdomen. I'm attributing that to some possible stretching up in there. Belching like a man *eww* and a bit gassy...but I did have some home cooked puerto rican rice and beans for dinner :rofl: feel a bit ADD...yeah I just dazed out mid post haha! Still have ample cm, temp 98.6...it was 98.2 most of the day so hoping another good sign (fx'd). Getting FRER tests at walmart...2 pack for $9...bring on the testing! Going to test tonight and if :bfn: will test again Monday! Fx'd y'all! Sooooooo nervous!!!! Within 24 hours I should have a result.....:dust:


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh I'm excited for you sweetz!!! Let me know!!

Last night I was feeling really hungry even though I had eaten a massive portion of casserole! And today I have only done a 5 hour shift I am pretty tired! So besides hunger and tiredness, which could just be because I work in a physical job, I have no other symptoms yet! However I am not 100% if I did O but if I did I am on approx 5dpo.


----------



## Sweetz33

Today is a weird day. Woke up at 6:15. 1st morning temp lower then normal (97.7) Tried to eat some toast but was a hard task...felt very nauseous. Did a little bit of errands, back in bed at 9:30ish. Was just too tired to stay up. Just woke up from nap at 1, took BBT 98.3. Went to bathroom. No spotting. (late last night and early this am saw 3 spots) qtip swabbed...wet and clear...:wacko: hot flashes, sweating, took temp again 98.6. Went to get mail and trash can at end of driveway went to lay back down (not sleep just relax) took temp again 98.3. Cm still there but more of a watery slippery consistency. Took a frer this am at about 8:30 and got a bfn. Still have cloudy head, backache, sore bbs, tired (obviously), hungry stomach, etc.. :witch: due on Monday...really feel I'm out for the month...maybe it's bc of the bfn but who know. Someone pass the Lays. Rofl!


----------



## baileybubs

Keep the faith sweetz, it might just be too early for BFP yet! And it sounds like you are having early pg symptoms! I am getting O pains on both sides now (???) but got O pains on my right side last week when I though I O'd......wonder if that's an early pg symptom? Xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

I think if it wasn't for my lays chips I would be depressed lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I got ovulation type pain at 7dpo... That month I didnt use ovulation tests or charting... So I couldn't be 100% sure if I had or not... But I got my bfp at 9 days past ovulation, so it must of been implantation x


----------



## Sweetz33

Babee_Bugs said:


> I got ovulation type pain at 7dpo... That month I didnt use ovulation tests or charting... So I couldn't be 100% sure if I had or not... But I got my bfp at 9 days past ovulation, so it must of been implantation x

I got those pains around 8-9 dpo. So it might still be early for my bfp to show up? The extreme hunger and nausea didn't really hit until 2-3 days ago. I have sore bbs which is a sure pregnancy sign...never had that with period/PMS. Trying to stay positive but getting hard as af due date approaches.


----------



## keepthefaithx

emily when are you testing??


----------



## Sweetz33

keepthefaithx said:


> emily when are you testing??

Tested today and got a bfn...but someone told me it might still be too early.


----------



## baileybubs

What did you test with to get the bfn today? It might have been that the test just didn't pick it up. And I've also heard that you can implant on different dpo for different pg's as it depends on how long the egg takes to travel to the womb.....but I have I only read these things through googling so I don't know how reliable that is!!


----------



## baileybubs

And omg I have just eaten a pizza (not healthy I know but yummy!!) just half an hour ago and I feel hungry again!!! Keep telling myself that I'm imagining these possible symptoms but this is definitely real hunger!! Think I'll try to just drink water or something coz I can't keep eating!! Xxxxx


----------



## Sweetz33

baileybubs said:


> And omg I have just eaten a pizza (not healthy I know but yummy!!) just half an hour ago and I feel hungry again!!! Keep telling myself that I'm imagining these possible symptoms but this is definitely real hunger!! Think I'll try to just drink water or something coz I can't keep eating!! Xxxxx

I used frer. Hopes are low...*sigh* I don't get it...


----------



## baileybubs

Ive still got my FX'd for you sweetz, maybe try again in a couple of days, hopefully you might just be a bit behind, who knows xxxxxx


----------



## Sweetz33

baileybubs said:


> Ive still got my FX'd for you sweetz, maybe try again in a couple of days, hopefully you might just be a bit behind, who knows xxxxxx

I'm hoping so. Didn't get O feelings until 8-9 dpo and spotted a total of 3 spots on britches last night and this am. Nothing when I wipe and nothing on the q-tip swab. They were tiny, hardly noticeable spots. I'm hoping I just implanted late and will get my :bfp: soon. 

I'm so confused right now...:shrug:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey sweetz, are you testing again today or waiting until tomorrow? Hope those lay chips are comforting you while you wait!!

I have a weird one this morning, extreme dandruff seems to have appeared overnight!! Now I have had dandruff before and I did have it a month or two ago, but thought nothing of it as I have periods of it about once a year, but now wondering if it could be associated with the dry skin caused by pregnancy.......or I am just looking for non-existent symptoms again lol?!!


----------



## Sweetz33

baileybubs said:


> Hey sweetz, are you testing again today or waiting until tomorrow? Hope those lay chips are comforting you while you wait!!
> 
> I have a weird one this morning, extreme dandruff seems to have appeared overnight!! Now I have had dandruff before and I did have it a month or two ago, but thought nothing of it as I have periods of it about once a year, but now wondering if it could be associated with the dry skin caused by pregnancy.......or I am just looking for non-existent symptoms again lol?!!

Got another bfn this am...temp dropping too 97.6. Cm drying up...I think I'm out....oh and I'm out of chips.........growl.:growlmad:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey everyone, just wanted to see how we are all getting along. Think it's nearly time for AF to show for me too now :-( I have been having serious backache today, cramping that seems like O pain on both sides and slight headaches, feels more like AF than pg. Plus I'm 13dpo and got another bfn.....I know that can still be too early to test but I just dont think this is my month. But never mind, I will actually be O'ing about the time of mh birthday now so I can have a conception as my present lol!! Xxxxx


----------



## lovewithin

my one and only BFP so far, these were the symptoms:

4dpo: TONS of thick yellow CM (yeah tmi i know but u asked for it ;) )
6dpo and on: porn star nipples that would see through 2-3 layers of clothes
7 and 8 dpo: implantation cramps! and also very emotional and slightly irritable
9dpo and on: smells! i turned in to a labrador. i remember passing by a shoe store and being able to smell all that leather and rubber from the street, as if i have opened a brand new shoebox and stuck my head in it! twingy boobs but only on the sides.
10 dpo and on: BLOATED. i looked like i was 3-4 months along. did an early test and got a BFN.
11 dpo: tired tired tired and bloated bloated bloated
13 dpo: tired bloated and going to the toilet all the time. huge blue veins on the back of my knees
14 dpo: bloated as if i was 5 months seriously!! huge blue vanes all over my belly, pubic zone and legs. when i saw myself in the mirror i was 100% sure i was pregnant. did the test at 2 am because i couldn't fall asleep and got my BFP!


----------



## SaciaDarling

Hi ladies...this is my first day on BNB and id like to say howdy! been reading your stories and can empathize and sympathize. heres mine: so in October of this year i had my first pregnancy and MC. Not im TTC and only 9 days until what will hopefully be a missed period, FX'd. I have been having some strange feelings. headache, sinus issues, sratchy throat, burning eyes, and now dull cramping. today i had my biggest scare/greatest sign of hope; brown discharge when i wiped! which about an hour later turned into a couple of dark blood drops the size of nickels when i peed again. Is that too much? ive had nothing since then, just the dull cramping. i am definitely feeling more fatigued than usual, but it could just be my work schedule catching up with me. Anyway, ive peed on a stick more times than i can count. i know it wouldnt show up positive yet, but im just nervous and anxious, and obviously a bit excessive lol. i really hoping to be pregnant, and able to carry it to term. Anyone near or around the same day that wants to play the waiting game with me? Any hopeful/helpful words about my cramps/spotting 5 days after O? would appreciate any info...thanks and good luck to all you ladies


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Sacia, welcome!!

I'm not sure about the spotting really except that it does sound about the right time for implantation bleeding so thats good!! And I got really bad sinus issues last time I was pg, and it is a well known symptom but they don't seem to know why! It's sounding good for you hun! When are you planning to test again?

I just got another bfn this morning. I'm pretty sure that's me out as I would be 14dpo today so I should be getting at least a faint BFP by now, either that or I miscalculated my O day or haven't even O'd at all yet!! Strange thing is that today again I've got O pain on both sides and it's been happening all week! But opk's are negative!! Confused.com!!!


----------



## SaciaDarling

hi ladies, thanks for the warm welcome. Alot has happened since last night. the blood continued to flow and although its not heavy, i dont think i can consider it "spotting". The cramping has stopped but this morning i am still bleeding the same as i was last night. it seems fresh, and although its a whole week early... im thinking i got my period im trying to hold it in but, im really upset. I did everything right. but im not gonna obsess over it, i will just stay calm and try again next month. Heres the thing tho ladies, and im hoping you can afford me some answers or insight; i am having a very different period than usual if this is my flow. i have been getting headaches, which i normally dont. i have been having a scratchy throat and stuffy nose, burning eyes, like head cold symptoms. today is 6 DPO if i did in fact ovulate on the 7th, and although i now have bleeding (which is early and also hasnt happened in over 3 periods), my sense of smell seems to be heightened and my nipples are very perky. do you think t is possible that i AM in fact pregnant, and just experiencing some bleeding? i am going to test again with an EPT next weekend and wait to see how long or short this bleeding lasts. If it is short, then something is very different. but all i can do is wait for now huh? ughhhh


----------

